# sound, wireless

## dall

I own dell dell inspiron 6400, i'm trying to get my wireless to work, tried use default drivers from kernel, also ndiswrapper didnt work.

```
localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/PM/GMS, 943/940GML and 945GT Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller

03:01.1 SD Host controller: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)

```

```
localhost ~ # dmesg

Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #10 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 28 00:39:26 EET 2008

Command line: root=/dev/sda5

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fed3400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fed3400 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4007000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f4008000 - 00000000f400c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000feda0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffb00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 261843) 1 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1048576

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000FC1D0, 0014 (r0 DELL  )

ACPI: RSDT 3FED39CD, 0040 (r1 DELL    M07     27D70402 ASL        61)

ACPI: FACP 3FED4800, 0074 (r1 DELL    M07     27D70402 ASL        61)

ACPI: DSDT 3FED5400, 4766 (r1 INT430 SYSFexxx     1001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: FACS 3FEE3C00, 0040

ACPI: HPET 3FED4F00, 0038 (r1 DELL    M07            1 ASL        61)

ACPI: APIC 3FED5000, 0068 (r1 DELL    M07     27D70402 ASL        47)

ACPI: MCFG 3FED4FC0, 003E (r16 DELL    M07     27D70402 ASL        61)

ACPI: SLIC 3FED509C, 0176 (r1 DELL    M07     27D70402 ASL        61)

ACPI: BOOT 3FED4BC0, 0028 (r1 DELL    M07     27D70402 ASL        61)

ACPI: SSDT 3FED3A0D, 04DC (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-000000003fed3000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 261843) 1 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003fed3000

No mptable found.

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   261843

On node 0 totalpages: 261746

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1421 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2522 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 3523 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 254224 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 29728 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 256746

Policy zone: DMA32

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda5

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

hpet clockevent registered

TSC calibrated against HPET

Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

time.c: Detected 1729.000 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

Memory: 1026804k/1047372k available (3184k kernel code, 20180k reserved, 1469k data, 336k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3461.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=6923998)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 8312490

Detected 8.312 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3457.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=6915953)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU         T5300  @ 1.73GHz stepping 02

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

  domain 1: span 3

   groups: 3

net_namespace: 120 bytes

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000 - f3ffffff

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region 1080-10bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIE._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP04._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 9 10 11) *4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *5 7)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11) *3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnpacpi: exceeded the max number of mem resources: 12

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

system 00:00: iomem range 0x0-0x9fbff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x9fc00-0x9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff has been reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x100000-0x3fed33ff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x3fed3400-0x3fefffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0x3ff00000-0x3fffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffb00000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee0ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed9ffff could not be reserved

system 00:00: iomem range 0xffa80000-0xffa83fff could not be reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1000-0x1005 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x1008-0x100f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0xf400-0xf4fe has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1006-0x1007 has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x100a-0x1059 could not be reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1060-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x10bf has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x1010-0x102f has been reserved

system 00:03: ioport range 0x809-0x809 has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xc80-0xcff could not be reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x910-0x91f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x920-0x92f has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0xcb0-0xcbf has been reserved

system 00:08: ioport range 0x930-0x97f has been reserved

system 00:0b: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:0b:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:0b:00.0 to 64

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:0b:00.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: efd00000-efefffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: efc00000-efcfffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: efa00000-efbfffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e01fffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: ef900000-ef9fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:01.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x79 set to 0x80

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1206645559.489:1): initialized

audit: cannot initialize inotify handle

squashfs: version 3.3 (2007/10/31) Phillip Lougher

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:01.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input2

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SBTN]

ACPI: SSDT 3FED4134, 0244 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 3FED3EE9, 01C6 (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT 3FED4378, 00C4 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: SSDT 3FED40AF, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM] (64 C)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

pcnet32.c:v1.34 14.Aug.2007 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ssb: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0

b44.c:v2.0

eth0: Broadcom 44xx/47xx 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:19:b9:6a:48:b5

bcm43xx driver

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xbfa0 irq 14

ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xbfa8 irq 15

ata1.00: ATA-7: SAMSUNG HM120JI, YF100-15, max UDMA7

ata1.00: 234441648 sectors, multi 8: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2.00: ATAPI: Optiarc DVD+/-RW AD-5540A, 102C, max UDMA/33

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM120JI  YF10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 234441648 512-byte hardware sectors (120034 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            Optiarc  DVD+-RW AD-5540A 102C PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xffa80000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

116x: driver isp116x-hcd, 03 Nov 2005

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x0000bf80

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x0000bf60

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 22, io base 0x0000bf40

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 23, io base 0x0000bf20

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 3 choices

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

usbcore: registered new interface driver ldusb

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBC,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input3

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

input: Logitech USB Gaming Mouse as /class/input/input5

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

hiddev0hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Gaming Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.15 (Tue Nov 20 19:16:42 2007 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA Intel at 0xefffc000 irq 21

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 33

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

ReiserFS: sda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: sda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: sda5: journal params: device sda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: sda5: checking transaction log (sda5)

ReiserFS: sda5: replayed 275 transactions in 3 seconds

ReiserFS: sda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

intel_rng: FWH not detected

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

sysfs: duplicate filename 'pcspkr' can not be created

WARNING: at fs/sysfs/dir.c:424 sysfs_add_one()

Pid: 1551, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #10

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff802cf5b8>] sysfs_add_one+0x54/0xbd

 [<ffffffff802cfb60>] create_dir+0x4f/0x87

 [<ffffffff802cfbcd>] sysfs_create_dir+0x35/0x4c

 [<ffffffff8051965d>] _spin_unlock+0x14/0x31

 [<ffffffff803551ba>] kobject_add+0xf5/0x1a8

 [<ffffffff803552d2>] kobject_register+0x20/0x37

 [<ffffffff803c796f>] bus_add_driver+0x58/0x1be

 [<ffffffff80259e52>] sys_init_module+0x1743/0x1880

 [<ffffffff8020beee>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

kobject_add failed for pcspkr with -EEXIST, don't try to register things with the same name in the same directory.

Pid: 1551, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 #10

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff80355239>] kobject_add+0x174/0x1a8

 [<ffffffff803552d2>] kobject_register+0x20/0x37

 [<ffffffff803c796f>] bus_add_driver+0x58/0x1be

 [<ffffffff80259e52>] sys_init_module+0x1743/0x1880

 [<ffffffff8020beee>] system_call+0x7e/0x83

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sr 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[ef9fd800-ef9fdfff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[4a4fc0001e4e7050]

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 996020k swap on /dev/sda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:996020k

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

fglrx: disagrees about version of symbol struct_module

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 3

process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=yes)

usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0x88 on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e008 <keycode>' to make it known.

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If you want to use ndiswrapper, you need to use a kernel that is more likely to support it. .24 version kernels have spotty support for ndiswrapper. Some can get native wireless drivers to work, but it can be a harrowing experience. If you want to use ndiswrapper, which is probably your best bet, you need to use either 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10. They support ndiswrapper very well, and wpa_supplicant as well.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## dall

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> If you want to use ndiswrapper, you need to use a kernel that is more likely to support it. .24 version kernels have spotty support for ndiswrapper. Some can get native wireless drivers to work, but it can be a harrowing experience. If you want to use ndiswrapper, which is probably your best bet, you need to use either 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10. They support ndiswrapper very well, and wpa_supplicant as well.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

i'm using 2.6.24-gentoo-r3, tried to use ndiswrapper, didn't work, all instaled fine, but wireless led dont turn on.  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # ndiswrapper -l
> 
> bcmwl5 : driver installed
> 
> 	device (14E4:4311) present
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost ~ # dmesg
> 
> Linux version 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.2 (Gentoo 4.1.2 p1.1)) #11 SMP PREEMPT Fri Mar 28 02:50:11 EET 2008
> 
> Command line: root=/dev/sda5
> ...

 

----------

## dall

tried http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_tx1000#Wireless didnt work  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost DRIVER # iwconfig
> 
> lo        no wireless extensions.
> 
> eth0      no wireless extensions.
> ...

 

----------

## dall

bump

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *dall wrote:*   

> i'm using 2.6.24-gentoo-r3, tried to use ndiswrapper, didn't work, all instaled fine, but wireless led dont turn on. 

 And as I said, ndiswrapper doesn't work properly with .24 kernels. If you want to use ndiswrapper, you have to move to a kernel that supports it without a bunch of errors, problems, or other irritations.

There are people who claim to be able to make ndiswrapper work with .23 and .24 version kernels. But everyone I've read says it took some time, and they had to go hither and yon to figure it out.  Personally, I was only able to get ndiswrapper to work once with kernel version 2.6.23. It was a tenuous connection, and just issuing an iwconfig command to the wireless was enough to shut it down, requiring a reboot.

Which is why I always tell people if you want ndiswrapper to work, you need to run a .22 version kernel. Ndiswrapper "just works" with those kernel versions. From my experience, it just doesn't work with .23 or .24 versions.

So rebuild your kernel using 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10. Once that's done, install ndiswrapper. Gentoo makes it easy.

Good luck.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## K T A

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> And as I said, ndiswrapper doesn't work properly with .24 kernels. If you want to use ndiswrapper, you have to move to a kernel that supports it without a bunch of errors, problems, or other irritations.
> 
> There are people who claim to be able to make ndiswrapper work with .23 and .24 version kernels. But everyone I've read says it took some time, and they had to go hither and yon to figure it out.  Personally, I was only able to get ndiswrapper to work once with kernel version 2.6.23. It was a tenuous connection, and just issuing an iwconfig command to the wireless was enough to shut it down, requiring a reboot.
> 
> Which is why I always tell people if you want ndiswrapper to work, you need to run a .22 version kernel. Ndiswrapper "just works" with those kernel versions. From my experience, it just doesn't work with .23 or .24 versions.
> ...

 

I have to disagree on that one, I have used ndiswrapper for my broadcom 4312 rev2 since the first 2.6.17 kernel without any major problem at all. Recently however, still having a working ndiswrapper with 2.6.24-r3, I was tempted to try the supposed-to-be-working native b43 driver. A nightmare... after 3 hours I made it work in some way that the chip could be initialized, the wlan interface would start, only to turn the chip off via a softwarecall I could not override. Now, I have to switch back to ndiswrapper and hope it will work again...

KTA

----------

## dall

thanks, now my wireless works fine  :Smile: 

and now, how to get sound work ?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

On the topic of getting ndiswrapper to work with .23 and .24 kernels: I read that from others, but I wish someone would tell me how they made it work. I have a bug report on the issue that has gone nowhere. I continue to read over and over about people who can't get ndiswrapper to work with anything over .23 level. There must be demons in my computers along with the daemons that make them work. Maybe I need to call Reaper!

The good thing is my computers work. Wireless works, X works, and so on. If I have to hold back on kernel versions until they clear up these bugs, I can do that.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *dall wrote:*   

> thanks, now my wireless works fine 
> 
> and now, how to get sound work ?

 

Ok, just enable the Intel HDA sound card under...Sound ->Advanced Linux Sound Architecture ->PCI Devices ->Intel HD Audio using your favorite kernel configuration program. Then emerge alsa-lib alsa-tools alsa-headers alsa-utils. Then rc-update add alsasound boot to get it to start automatically.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

